# spinning wheel assembled.



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

the mister is my santy claus.he got it done.
i am naming her spinny spinnerton.
she is drying .her last coat of oil.
i am excited.shes almost ready for a run.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Ohhh, lovely!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Way to handsome and the wheel is great to. lol Love Santa. Enjoy your wheel.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u so much.i am spinning in the morning.yay.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bet you are up with me chomping at the bit. Enjoy the wheel. Have fun we want to see your yarn.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

You will enjoy many years with the wheel and enjoy all yarn spun. You are on a new voyage. Your Santa did a great job.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How wonderful... I can't wait to hear how it goes for you! Lucky your hubby is so helpful... and realizes what you really like.. mine is clueless...even when I tell him.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful! Enjoy!


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

Great job. Lucky you. Compliment the mister on his clean and tidy workshop.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> How wonderful... I can't wait to hear how it goes for you! Lucky your hubby is so helpful... and realizes what you really like.. mine is clueless...even when I tell him.


he is helpful.he is the one who pushed for me to get this wheel.he saw how fast it goes.
mine is funny too.but he tries.
lol.
thank u.hugs.raedean


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u everyone.i am excited.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucky you. Show us what you spin


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you spin. You are so lucky to have a "can do" husband.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder what the difference is between your wheel, Kiwi II and a Kiwi? I have a Kiwi and can not see any thing different.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I wonder what the difference is between your wheel, Kiwi II and a Kiwi? I have a Kiwi and can not see any thing different.


I don't know Linda- I just have a Kiwi2


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like the adventure is about to start. Looking forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am not only amazed that he put it together for you but that he also did it so quickly. You must be at the top of his list. Congratulations all around.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh what a pretty little wheel! I love the Kiwi on the foot treadle. Santy sure looks like he is concentrating very hard. :sm02:


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> I am not only amazed that he put it together for you but that he also did it so quickly. You must be at the top of his list. Congratulations all around.


thank u henhouse.he did put it together quickly.what took a while is putting on oil and letting it dry.several coats and
letting it dry 24 hours n between.
it is lovely.
we went to town today.
i hurt and am too tired to try out the spinning wheel but in the morning.i will be fast at it.
thank u everyone.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

That careful oil finish shows he is a true craftsman and you will be enjoying that wheel for years to come.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Ooo...bet you can't wait!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

AiLin said:


> Wonderful!


here is the wool tops i got from ashford with my ashford kiwi 2.
so i learned to spin some today on my ashford.
i did blue and then white.then blue and then white...till i ran out of wool
it took me all day to do this little bit.haa ha haa.
i will improve.now i have to make more and ply it.lol.


----------

